# General > Literature >  Sinclair Bay

## trinkie

*Maybe sung to Galway Bay...*


*SinclairBay   by JC      c.1950*


*Ifyou ever come across the Ord to Caithness*
*Andsurely you will come this way some day*
*Youwill throw away for e'er  your other address*
*AsI did when first I saw Sinclair Bay.*


*Andnow my heart beats faster and rejoices*
*Towatch the barefoot boyags at their play*
*Orto hear once more the lilting Poltney voices*
*Andsee again the Scorries o'er Wick Bay.*


*Forwe do not want to cross the sea to Ireland*
*FromEngland we fain would stay away*
*Andsince they wont remember us in London*
*Thenin our own dear Caithness let us stay.*


*Andif there's no new industries hereafter*
*Andmaybe  at this moment  no MP*
*We'llgive thanks to God for then 'twill be like heaven*
*WhereOld Wick water ripples to the sea.*


*Butif some day I cross the Ord from Caithness*
*Andin some distant city there must dwell*
*Iwill treasure in my heart, and keep it fragrant*
*Themem'ry of a people I love well.*

----------

